# bought a 536.882602



## GWS (Jan 31, 2016)

Just bought a old non running Craftsman 536.882602 blower. Once I got it home and messed with it a little I am wondering if it is worth putting much money in. It has a transmission instead of the disk drive. it wouldn't roll so I took the drive chain off of the axle. Now the axle will turn and I can turn the trans by hand. the chain was rusted stiff. took the cover off the motor and there is a lot of corrosion on everything. 
Is there a manual available for this unit? Someone else has been working on it in the past and I know there are several parts missing from the drive actuator cable assembly brackets. Doing a search on sears there are a lot of parts that are NLA.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum GWS


It would be helpful if you posted some photos of it's condition.

Check out post #5 he might be able to send you one next week. He's going to be busy for a week or two.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/29849-need-manual.html


----------



## GWS (Jan 31, 2016)

tried sending pictures but that didn't work.{not a fan of windows 10} It is a 26 in opening and 14 in auger. I did find the number on the motor. 143.756162 which I think is a 7 hp motor. If everything else checks out I may look at repowering it. It looks like people are having good luck with a predator engine. what sizes are available?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

GWS said:


> Just bought a old non running Craftsman 536.882602 blower. Once I got it home and messed with it a little I am wondering if it is worth putting much money in. It has a transmission instead of the disk drive. it wouldn't roll so I took the drive chain off of the axle. Now the axle will turn and I can turn the trans by hand. the chain was rusted stiff. took the cover off the motor and there is a lot of corrosion on everything.
> Is there a manual available for this unit? Someone else has been working on it in the past and I know there are several parts missing from the drive actuator cable assembly brackets. Doing a search on sears there are a lot of parts that are NLA.


I may have a manual (or close to that should work for you) and don't get rid of that machine unless you want to end up with a less capable machine. That's a beast and will eat pretty much anything you throw at it (if it's a 7hp or bigger which I think it is). There's a thread out there on converting to roller bearings from the plastic bushings and some others I've put together to help out.

PM me an email address and post some pictures and I'll see what I have for manuals that are the closest to what you have.

Don't discount that Tecumseh (assuming it's not damaged) as I've brought several back from the brink of the trash heap including the 10 HP on Big Bertha (hybrid machine I built from a couple of them), it tears into snow and ice like a hungry teenager.

Here's a small sampling of the ones I've owned and/or repaired and sold:

Here's one that looked to be ready to be parted out before I got it (after doing a little tlc on it):

This is the reason your machine is stronger than virtually any friction disc setup IMO:


Paul


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

How do the Kids navigate their way back to the SwingSet ?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about NLA parts - just pick up a few extra of those machines as they are still plentiful if you keep you eyes peeled......


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Vermont007 said:


> How do the Kids navigate their way back to the SwingSet ?


"Very Carefully". :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## GWS (Jan 31, 2016)

Here are some pictures (I Hope)


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Couple of manuals are in the mail. Between the two of them, they should cover just about everything you might want to know about your machine.
Your PM you mentioned you were missing a couple of brackets. What's missing, there may be alternatives. 

Know that any of the 536-xxxx Craftsman 7-10 HP units, all the parts will interchange or be usable other than the auger housing internals. Impeller shaft, impeller, auger gearcase, entire tractor unit, all that stuff interchanges. Even the motor will swap from one to the other. I'm talking about all the red and white or gray and black units are the same except for the color.

Biggest issue is the drive control cable and if you have plastic bushings on the auger and axel and both those have options. I've posted info on them in the past if you do a search on them.

Here's a thread on another forum that covered the rebuilding of that 10HP 3 stage the other year: http://restorationmen.lefora.com/to...ower-purchase-proceeding-rebuild#.VrVZ_2bnblw
It goes over most everything you could run into, this machine was a real mess when I got it and a beast when I was done.


----------



## GWS (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the manuals. I decided to do a firepower. Used the $99.00 coupon at HF for a Predator motor. Picked up some pulleys and mounting bolts today. Have a pretty good idea on how I can run the chute adjuster rod. Then need to work on splitting the drive mechanism.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Good going, hope all turns out as you want. Personally I have a 10 hp unit still sitting in the box for a machine that I got with a damaged motor. Have to get it put on one-of-these-days.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Good luck - I think you will be happy wit it once your done.


----------

